# Huskies 🖤 anyone else?



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 6, 2020)

I have two huskies.
Shadow (3 year old male)




And....
Stella (2 year old female)



Does anyone else have [or love] Huskies?


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 6, 2020)

I am obsessed with them.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 6, 2020)

The only time Stella howls like crazy is when Shadow is on a walk...


----------



## Baymule (Nov 7, 2020)

I have admired your avatar, thanks for the introduction to your dogs!


----------



## Mini Horses (Nov 7, 2020)

Beautiful dogs!   I love the looks of them and have considered owning in years past.   A samoyed was close as I got and someone stole her


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 7, 2020)

Baymule said:


> I have admired your avatar, thanks for the introduction to your dogs!


Thank you! They're definitely wonderful... minus their natural prey drive but, we've been working on it slowly but surely.


Mini Horses said:


> Beautiful dogs!   I love the looks of them and have considered owning in years past.   A samoyed was close as I got and someone stole her


That's terrible!  samoyed are so majestic looking but stealing is not cool 😠


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 7, 2020)

I love huskies also. I assume you are referring to Siberian Huskies.
Alaskan Malamutes are my first love in dogs, we have owned several over the years. They aren't quite as high energy as SH. I had one when DH and I got married, she was part of my dowry. 
That and my giant Nubian wether, lol.

Yeah, their prey drive makes them a sketchy farm dog, but it can be done. Lots of training and not ever forgetting their ingrained impulses.

Yours are gorgeous, love the howling pic, they are so talky and amusing. Great companion dogs. Have you ever done any bike or skate joring with them?


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 7, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> I love huskies also. I assume you are referring to Siberian Huskies.
> Alaskan Malamutes are my first love in dogs, we have owned several over the years. They aren't quite as high energy as SH. I had one when DH and I got married, she was part of my dowry.
> That and my giant Nubian wether, lol.
> 
> ...


Siberian or Alaskan  Malamutes are beautiful as well!! I love snow dogs in general.
I have always questioned if Shadow had some malamute in him. He's slightly taller and bigger than the average male husky but we adopted him from the shelter. His personality is not like SH either; at home he is _very_ mellow, doesn't howl, rarely barks, doesn't like to climb ot dig; but once he's on a skate/run, he's OFF.
We thought we knew husky until we adopted Stella 10 months ago. She meets the SH personality to the core and she's a tri-pawd but that doesn't stop her 🤣

My husband use to skateboard with Shadow until he hurt his back. Now, my niece walks him every morning before school. I like to roller skate with Stella.




I would skate with Shadow but he's too powerful for me.

They both have a high prey drive for rats, cat, and smaller dogs. I got chickens 4 months go and started working on simple commands like "ignore" and "leave it". They did really well but a month ago, one of my chickens got into the dog run and their natural instincts kicked in. It was an accident but I started holding the chickens around them with the hope they would see the chickens as "part of the pack". They're nowhere near ready to be left alone but considering, they're doing better... Shadow more than Stella 😅




Do you still have malamutes?


----------



## thistlebloom (Nov 7, 2020)

Madhouse Pullet said:


> I love snow dogs in general.


Me too! They all have a special part of my heart.



Madhouse Pullet said:


> We thought we knew husky until we adopted Stella 10 months ago. She meets the SH personality to the core and she's a tri-pawd but that doesn't stop her



Did she lose a leg?


Oh! I loved that vid of Stella pulling you! What fun!
Shadow may well have some Mal in there. People frequently mix the two breeds. Huskies I think are harder to contain in general. Mals like to conserve their energy  😄.

I hear you on the chicken predation. Thirty years ago we had three malamutes at one time, different ages. They were very well behaved around all the stock as long as we were home, or during the daytime. One day I had let the chickens out to range, and forgot to lock them up that night. I had also inconveniently  forgotten to close the dogs yard gate. That was a very bad pair of coincidences. In the morning there were three glutted dogs laying in a chicken stupor in the back yard. They had killed and eaten twelve hens. The two survivors were banties that hid in the nestbox.
I was furious of course, but could really only be mad at myself for neglecting to double check the bedtime routine. Never forgot that lesson.

We don't currently have a malamute, but that's going to be my next dog. DH has voted against it, because he would rather have a smaller dog like our twenty pound heeler. Someday I'll be sharing pics of my new malamute puppy, haha.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 7, 2020)

Ooo!  I can't wait to read that adventure!! They're so cute... just fluff-ball puppies!

Oh my heart ached for your chickens! That's definitely a tough lesson, ugh. I was pretty upset but, I _should_ have done more to block them.  
If dog DNA tests weren't so expensive, I would get one for him. It would make a lot of sense!

What's your dog's name? Any pictures?


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 7, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Did she lose a leg?


Yes, before we adopted her, when she was 6 months old she jumped out of a moving truck.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Nov 8, 2020)

Size comparison between the two pupperonis.




Please excuse the messy room 🙈









I love this last pic. Stella NEVER uses Shadow's house. That has always been since we had her. Unfortunately, she swallowed some rocks and had a difficult time vomiting them back up (this time it went out the other end). So, for 2 days straight she was "sickie". The first time I had ever seen him lay outside his house and she spent those 2 days in his dog house, then we found them both stuffed inside together. She hasn't been in it since she is recovered.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Feb 11, 2021)

Shadow is so handsome


----------



## Alasgun (Feb 11, 2021)

Living where we do Huskies are the norm. A number of years ago we had one, a stray we named Gus come camp out on our front porch. Well, i did the usual “found dog” poster for a couple days and as the time passed we became more and more attached to him. After about a week we both decided us and Gus were meant to be!
when people would comment about his looks and inquire about his breed or lineage i would tell them, “all i’m real sure of is he’s a butt sniffing, testicle licking son of a bitch”.
we had Gus (named after Gus from Lonesome Dove) for over 15 years, sure miss that dog!
sometimes stubborn, didn’t like being on the water but a very loyal, protective friend.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Feb 11, 2021)

Alasgun said:


> Living where we do Huskies are the norm. A number of years ago we had one, a stray we named Gus come camp out on our front porch. Well, i did the usual “found dog” poster for a couple days and as the time passed we became more and more attached to him. After about a week we both decided us and Gus were meant to be!
> when people would comment about his looks and inquire about his breed or lineage i would tell them, “all i’m real sure of is he’s a butt sniffing, testicle licking son of a bitch”.
> we had Gus (named after Gus from Lonesome Dove) for over 15 years, sure miss that dog!
> sometimes stubborn, didn’t like being on the water but a very loyal, protective friend.


I love your story about Gus, thank you for sharing! He sounds like an awesome dog and meant to be in your life. 💜 if you ever have a picture to share, feel free!


----------



## Longhornbreeder101 (Feb 14, 2021)

Harlow 






Shadow
Milly&ginger





hidie


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Feb 15, 2021)

Ffagirl22 said:


> Harlow
> View attachment 81620View attachment 81621View attachment 81622Shadow
> Milly&ginger
> View attachment 81623View attachment 81624
> hidie


Beautiful!


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Feb 21, 2021)

We took their crates out and seeing how they do without 🤞 so much walking space without the crates so I'm hoping it works out.


----------



## Madhouse Pullet (Feb 21, 2021)

We dont usually let the dogs on the bed but when we allow it, they love it. Shadow is such a love bug 💜


----------

